# Meraud Tropic Rubber Strap



## kplam

Despite having already bought several other Tropic-style rubber straps, I continued eagerly looking for other straps of this style. My ideal Tropic-style strap would be available in shorter lengths to suit a 16.5cm (6.5") wrist. It would be made with a pliable, but durable, true rubber that wouldn't require a break-in period. The material would be dust and lint-free. It would feature an authentic looking silhouette and taper, with weave texture reminiscent of the original Tropic straps. A buckle that lay flat was also an absolute requirement. Unfortunately, each of the straps I previously bought fell short in one or more of these areas. (https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/tro...cheapestnatostrap-vs-uncle-seiko-4911545.html)

The recent news of the resurrected Tropic brand also piqued my interest as well and I immediately noticed how similar the Tropic and Meraud straps appear. I was sold on Meraud though, as they also offered their strap in a shorter 112/73mm length that I personally prefer (in addition to a longer length).

As there is little to no info online about these straps, I contacted Meraud to learn more. The people at Meraud were quick to respond and I discovered that their straps are made from a vulcanized rubber mix that doesn't require a break-in period. They are pliable and soft from the get go.

I proceeded to order the 45 EUR strap, which arrived in three days from Belgium via 20 EUR DHL Express shipping. This was definitely steep for shipping a strap, but it did arrive expediently. 
The strap was everything I was hoping for. It is immediately comfortable and looks sharp. I just thought I'd share a few photos and comments about this strap.


----------



## Jensen_1977

Good to read. Do you have any photos? Thanks!


----------



## liquidtension

I have compared the meraud against 9 other tropic straps, and it came out best overall. I will posting a comparison post in the coming day.


----------



## kplam

Jensen_1977 said:


> Good to read. Do you have any photos? Thanks!


Do you not see the photos? There are a bunch attached.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I don't see pictures.


----------



## kplam

Sorry guys, didn't realize a bunch of you weren't seeing photos. I linked them in from Imgur so not sure what is going on there. I will add them here.


----------



## Jensen_1977

Thanks! Now the pics are visible for some reason. Looks good on a speedy! The buckle seems to blend in well with the speedy case. Looks like a well made strap as liquidtension also mentioned. I might just order one too.


----------



## yankeexpress

TropiCudas


----------



## redhed18

kplam said:


> Sorry guys, didn't realize a bunch of you weren't seeing photos. I linked them in from Imgur so not sure what is going on there. I will add them here.


Any photo of the tail side when on-wrist? Just curious how much pokes out. Thanks for your report!


----------



## liquidtension

kplam said:


> Sorry guys, didn't realize a bunch of you weren't seeing photos. I linked them in from Imgur so not sure what is going on there. I will add them here.
> 
> View attachment 14395551
> 
> 
> View attachment 14395555
> 
> 
> View attachment 14395557
> 
> 
> View attachment 14395559
> 
> 
> View attachment 14395563
> 
> 
> View attachment 14395565
> 
> 
> View attachment 14395569
> 
> 
> View attachment 14395571
> 
> 
> View attachment 14395573


Looks pretty damn awesome with speedy!


----------



## kplam

redhed18 said:


> Any photo of the tail side when on-wrist? Just curious how much pokes out. Thanks for your report!


There are two sizes: 112/73mm and 125/85mm, I have the shorter one for my 6.5" wrist.

Here's a short of the tail side on wrist, had to put the watch on backwards to make the shot work. I've moved the strap from the Speedy to one of my Oris 65.


----------



## Relo60

Thanks for posting KP. 

Considering the blue tropic rubber.


----------



## stijn_b

kplam said:


> There are two sizes: 112/73mm and 125/85mm, I have the shorter one for my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Here's a short of the tail side on wrist, had to put the watch on backwards to make the shot work. I've moved the strap from the Speedy to one of my Oris 65.
> 
> View attachment 14396563
> 
> 
> View attachment 14396561
> 
> 
> View attachment 14396565


Enjoy that tropic! Looks awesome on the speedy and 65!


----------



## NYMets0018

That strap does not look bad on any watch.


----------



## dayandnight

The meraud tropics definitely feels great on the wrist..


----------



## sathomasga

Found this as a good alternative to Meraud. At 115/75 it's only 3 and 2 mm longer. Good quality rubber and comes with both one large keeper and two normal sized ones.

RUBSTRAP


----------



## Relo60

sathomasga said:


> Found this as a good alternative to Meraud. At 115/75 it's only 3 and 2 mm longer. Good quality rubber and comes with both one large keeper and two normal sized ones.
> 
> RUBSTRAP


Thanks for sharing. Hard to find rubber straps 115 mm x 75mm👍🏼


----------

